
Ask HN: Will We Get Close to a General AI in 2018? - Mister_Y
Year after year people talk about AI being closer to the singularity point, but year after year singularity looks far. Will blockchain projects help AI come?
======
mtmail
Think of blockchain like a new type of database with stricter transaction
checking. It maybe distributed (also slow), but it won't help AI progress at
all.

------
matchmike1313
I think there is no doubt we will get closer but I feel that we are 10 years
away from general AI. I think blockchain projects will on some level help
nearly all general software.

